# What lathe are you using?



## wyone (Sep 20, 2014)

I just have been wondering what lathe everyone is using.   

I actually had a cheap buffalo lathe that I bought, fiddled with and basically lost interest in.  

I then happened upon a cheap shopsmith that I bought for $50.  It was old, 1950s, and I went through it and completely restored it.  I loved doing the restore, and actually restored 2 others, and decided I should try turning again.  

I think the biggest differences in the lathe I started with and my shopsmith was the stability, smoothness and variable speed mechanism.  I will probably eventually look at buying an electronic variable speed dedicated lathe and get rid of the shopsmith as we are looking at selling our property and downsizing.  

I think the shopsmith is great, but not as easy to find accessories for, and I rarely use the other features of the shopsmith.  I pretty much only use it for a lathe, so it seems pointless to have that particular tool.


----------



## wwneko (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought a harbor freight lathe about a year ago, the bigger benchtop model.  I like it except I always turn at the "wrong" speeds due to laziness on changing the belt.  I was talking with a friend about upgrading to the 1221vs, he graciously offered to let me use his 1220vs for a while and see how I like it.  Ive had it for about 2 months now and I love it.  One way or another I'll have the 1221vs, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Peter Durand (Sep 20, 2014)

wyone said:


> I just have been wondering what lathe everyone is using.
> 
> I actually had a cheap buffalo lathe that I bought, fiddled with and basically lost interest in.
> 
> ...



Nova DVR-XP

NO belts...the speed adjust is totally electronic from 100 to 3500 RPM


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a Nova DVR xp that is my main penturning lathe, also have two Jet 1014 manual lathes.


----------



## wyone (Sep 20, 2014)

I AM going to have an EVS lathe one of these days.


----------



## wyone (Sep 20, 2014)

<<<----- needs friends like James has.


----------



## navycop (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a Shopsmith. I bought it several years ago to use the other features. I have only been turning pens for a couple yrs. Seems to work well for drilling and sanding the blanks.


----------



## terry q (Sep 21, 2014)

Mostly use a Oneway 12/24 but have a Stubby 750 for bowl and hollow forms.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 21, 2014)

Jet 1221..Doesn't mean I wouldn't buy a better one. But for my needs, I don't have any reason to replace it.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 21, 2014)

I started about a year ago with a 1991 model Penn State lathe (a 14x42" bar type lathe) that had never been used...and didn't like it. I bought a Harbor Freight mini lathe to hold me off while I decided on my midi lathe. Now I have a Jet 1221 VS and the HF Mini. My next shop will include a much larger lathe (either OneWay or Powermatic depending on what I can find a good deal for).


----------



## KenV (Sep 21, 2014)

Stubby 750 in Alaska and a Jet 1014 in Arizona


----------



## jaroot (Sep 21, 2014)

*Harbor Freight*

I bought a used Harbor Freight lathe. Floor model with variable speed belt system (works kind of like a snowmobile belt with adjustable pulleys)

Bought it for $50

Good enough for now.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 21, 2014)

Started with a lathe borrowed from my local turning club. Sold enough pens to buy a Jet 1014. Later moved up to a Delta 46-460. Love the Delta!


----------



## MIKL (Sep 21, 2014)

earlier this year i let the smoke out of the old lathe, so i stepped up a few notches and purchased a Vicmarc VL150, these are made in Australia which says it all:biggrin::biggrin:

MIK


----------



## mrrichieboy (Sep 21, 2014)

Nova 1624, have had it about 4 years and not even a hiccup.  Great lathe.  Not electronic, but belt changes are about 30 seconds, so never a problem.---Rich


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 21, 2014)

Started with a Jet 1220VS, sold that one...moved up to the Nova 1642, it was on sale...  The new lathe can swing BIG, and if you need to, you can turn the head and swing REALLY BIG(just remember, BIG means heavy).


Scott (need a forklift for my bowl blanks) B


----------



## papaturner (Sep 21, 2014)

These are what I use. One is a Delta 46-460 The other a Steel City.  Also have a Rigid that is collecting dust.


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Turn-Craft 10" with the bed extension.
I am in the process of adding a 3/4 HP motor with electronic variable speed.
I drool like a St. Bernard every time I look at One Ways and Powermatics, maybe some day


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 21, 2014)

Powermatic 3520B and a Jet1014vs


----------



## siric (Sep 21, 2014)

Have a Turncrafter 10VS as a starter - ok as I really only thought that I would be turning pens.  Ha, one year on and so much for that - bowls, platters, etc.  But obviously this 10VS has its' limitations so I just bought a Jet 1442 which I should get next week (living in Barbados means a 4 week lead time :frown.


----------



## wyone (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I have to say, the first few.. issues I had I blamed on lack of better equipment.    since I have learned that turning is MUCH more of a skill than I once thought.  I have refined some skills, have a long way to go to refine others, but also know a great turner does not rely on his tooling to make up for lack of skills.  That said, I STILL want better tooling!  LOL.  Love to hear that others have such a wide variety of lathes that they use.


----------



## preacherman (Sep 21, 2014)

I turn with a nova comet and I really like it.


----------



## jj9ball (Sep 21, 2014)

I use a Powermatic 3520B for bowls, table legs, and pool cues. I have a Jet 1221vs that I just got that seems to be pretty good for pens.  I also use a Grizzly 4003 metal lathe for kitless pens and pool cues.    I spent much of my first 7 years turning pens on a Grizzly 12X20 with variable speed.  The electronics finally went out on it earlier this year.  I had around 4500 hours on the lathe so it lasted quite a while.  It was built heavier duty than the jet, but the jet is a better quality machine.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 21, 2014)

I started on a Ridgid spindle lathe from Home Depot... but it had an odd size spindle ... 3/4 x 12  I think, so was really had to find accessories for it, it was too fast to turn bowls (minimum speed was 750) and shortly after I got it, Home Depot stopped selling lathes... my son gave me his Jet 1014 Manual that I used for a few years before I got my Jet 1442.... it has been a work horse... but if it ever goes, I'll go for a EVS next time.


----------



## Scott (Sep 21, 2014)

One way 12/24 for me.  Also have a Jet 1014vs my Wife claims.

Scott.


----------



## jjjaworski (Sep 21, 2014)

Most of my work is done on a Oneway 1224 I have had for about 12 years. 
I also have a Jet 1014 and a Bonnie Klein mini lathe I picked up used at a good price for small work.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 21, 2014)

Had a 1224, sold it a couple of months ago due to some health concerns, found this one on sale for what I sold my original one for. So I bought it!


----------



## Nikitas (Sep 21, 2014)

I have the Rikon 70-100 and love it....


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 21, 2014)

Delta 46-460 and HF 7x10 Mini


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Sep 21, 2014)

JET 4224B. It is obviously too much for pen turning, but I do other turnings as well.


----------



## Two Hair (Sep 21, 2014)

Jet 1220 VS bought about 5 years ago


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 21, 2014)

I got a 1221vs last fall and love it. I can turn large blocks of green hard maple and bore 2in holes for coffee mugs and never lose a beat. High torque on the low end and great speed.   Totally happy


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought a new PSI Turncrafter 12" VS lathe a last month to replace a Jet 1236 I had for about 14 years.  There was nothing wrong with the Jet and I sold it for a good price.  I wanted an electronic variable speed lathe.  I've been very pleased with the PSI for the pens, stoppers and other small items I turn.  I've done a couple of small bowls and want to do more as I gain experience.


----------



## Trees2Pens (Sep 21, 2014)

*I'm happy*

Have been using PSI 10" Turncrafter variable speed with extension bed.

 I'm happy with it.  For what I am doing, the extension bed took up too much room and ended up removing it.  

John


----------



## Mortalis (Sep 21, 2014)

Bought a Delta 46-460 about a year ago. Plenty of lathe for what I've been using it for. Only issue I had was I had to shim the head to align with the tailstock.


----------



## TimS124 (Sep 21, 2014)

The vast majority of my turnings are done on an early Nova 3000 with DC motor (variable speed).

I also have a Jet 1014VS which is great of small things like pens.  I like this lathe better than my Nova for the little projects because the small size means fast start/stop times.

At a local maker space (TechShop), I have access to a PowerMatic 4224 for anything really big I want to turn.  Start/stop times are too long for doing small/light projects like pens efficiently.  Sure, it can turn them, but the smaller lathes are much more efficient...


----------



## jsmithmarcus (Sep 21, 2014)

PSI Turncrafter 10" VS...been happy with it so far (a little over 1 year).  I am new to this hobby (1 year)  eventually will probably upgrade.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 21, 2014)

I've been using a HF  10x18 for alm ost a year how and I like it even with having  move the belt to change speed. I'm planning on getting a Rikon 70-100 next year and pass my HF down to my Grandson Scott.


----------



## wyone (Sep 21, 2014)

This is so interesting...  i should have made this a two part...  what are you using now.. and what would be your dream lathe..


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a Record CL3 that I have used for the last 20 years. It has never been ideal for penturning, a few months ago I got a GPW midi lathe.
I got the 6 speed model, I retrofitted it with a 1hp 3ph motor and a VFD, also built a stand for it.

I put 3 speed Vicmarc pulleys on it, with it on the high speed range I get 0 - 3500rpm, which is ideal for penturning.

Here are a few photos of the (nearly) finished set-up, and some of the build.
I have it set up in my workshop now with dust extraction via a 6" pipe to my cyclone. I still have to put a door on the left hand side of the cabinet, and build some drawers for the right hand side.
I am very happy with this set-up so far.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 24, 2014)

My first lathe was a little 10" Excelsior with a bed extension (so I could turn canes.)  Then a year or so ago I got the HF variable speed 12" with a rotating head.  I use the small one for spindle turning (pens, canes, peppermills, etc. and the big one  for bowls, although it is set up for drilling most of the time.  It's bed length is actually a couple of inches shorter than the 10" with the extension.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 24, 2014)

I really like your tool holder there!  



Mack C. said:


> Had a 1224, sold it a couple of months ago due to some health concerns, found this one on sale for what I sold my original one for. So I bought it!


----------



## MarkD (Sep 25, 2014)

Powermatic 3520B and a vintage Rockwell/Delta 12x48.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 25, 2014)

Jet 1236 that's probably 15 years old.  It's the old Jet blue/green color.


----------



## DaddyO (Sep 25, 2014)

I have had a Turncrafter the past 5 years and have a Jet 1221vs on order.

Mark


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2014)

Had an old Rockwell/Delta that had been in the local high school shop. When they did away with IA, I bought it and changed out the 3 phase motor to a single phase. When I got into Penturning I picked up a Jet 1014, nice smooth running lathe but it didn't have variable speed .... So ... I sold it and bought the Delta 46-460. I love it! Hasn't given me a single problem. Would love to have the Nova DVR-XP but for the difference in $$$ I'll stay with my Delta. Ended up selling the Rockwell/delta as I never used it after getting the 46-460.


----------



## RaymondScott (Sep 26, 2014)

I have the Delta 46-460 with the bed extension and the stand.  It's my first and seems to work well for my needs.  I did have to shim between the foot of the bed and the stand, so the extension could be level to the bed, but after that all is well.  I wish the quill had a little more travel distance, but I can work with it.


----------



## JasonC (Sep 26, 2014)

Jet 1014. 

Does everything I need for pens and such, but I've had people suggest I start working on some pool cues so I've looked at getting a larger lathe. Will wait a year or so to debate that one.


----------



## PenPal (Sep 26, 2014)

My main pen lathe is a Vicmarc VL150. Vicmarc Collet Chuck Canberra made Mandrel Saver. 2hp three phase motor run through VFD single to three phase. Two exhaust systems one above and one rear of the pen rest.

This is the best aligned lathe I have ever had.

Peter.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Sep 26, 2014)

My first lathe was a GMC that I paid $100 for, I donated that to the local Day Centre. I now have a Symtec 1500 copy lathe that I do all my wood turning on, a Nova Comet that was given to me (requires a new motor) and a 7x12 metal lathe that I'm still waiting on a motor for (8months)
Kryn


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 26, 2014)

Rikon 1620
Delta LA 200
Shopfox 1704
Southbend 9B


----------



## wyone (Sep 26, 2014)

such an amazing variety of tools!  I am sort of ashamed though when I see some of your work areas.. I must make a better effort to keep my areas clean.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 26, 2014)

Jet 1221


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 26, 2014)

wyone said:


> such an amazing variety of tools!  I am sort of ashamed though when I see some of your work areas.. I must make a better effort to keep my areas clean.



If your area is too clean, then you're not working enough... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 26, 2014)

sbwertz said:


> I really like your tool holder there!


Thanks Sharon, Some disagree with it being there. Strangely, the Pres. of our Wood Club saw it and made one for each of the 7 Midi lathes we have at the club!

Somebody else liked it, so I felt vindicated!


----------



## mredburn (Sep 26, 2014)

Mack,I liked the idea but thought you needed to add a cup holder to it! :biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 26, 2014)

Started with a Rikon 70-100 and then added the VS upgrade.  Eventually sold it.  I have a Jet 1642 for larger work, a Jet 1221VS for pens and smaller work and an old blue Jet 1014 for demos and buffing.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 26, 2014)

Jet 10/14vs
Nova 3000 16/24


----------



## smik (Sep 26, 2014)

Jet 1014 vs
Taig lathe


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 26, 2014)

I use both a Jet 1642 and a Jet 1014.  I had tow previous lathes and both were Jet.  Can not say enough good things about all of them.  MY grandson uses a HF lathe and it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys you have a great selection of lathes but some of you need to make some savings and get the place dirty.  I always thought a ultra clean shop is one that needs more working time.  Congratulations on the ability to keep things so clean.  I really wish I could do as well.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a couple I use. Mainly for different projects or stages of a project.

Grizzly G0624?
CSUSA Apprentice 812 VS
Emco Compact 5 CNC


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 27, 2014)

*lathes*

Nova 3000VS, Jet 1015 X2
.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a jet 1014 and love it I also have a 17 by 35 but its a bit bulky for pens but nice for bowls


----------



## jaywood1207 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mack C. said:


> Had a 1224, sold it a couple of months ago due to some health concerns, found this one on sale for what I sold my original one for. So I bought it!



I have a General International 25-200 that was semi retired when I bought a Oneway 1224 that looks exactly like Mack's and used to sit in exactly that location.


----------



## Garrett'sWoodworx (Sep 29, 2014)

A Jet 1014VS with a bed extension handles everything I need at the moment. I must admit, my shop is seldom if ever as "clean" as those I've seen in this thread.
Mack:  I really like your tool holder! I think I will make a smaller version for myself.


----------



## butchf18a (Sep 30, 2014)

My own


----------

